# Surf and turf



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Found some cubed deer meat in freezer, marinated in Italian dressing Worcester, and soy sauce. Diced up half a stick of conechuh,browned drained mixed with cream cheese and some diced jalepnos. Next time conechuh is going in food processor. Grilled the rest and shrimp is just the traditional bbq shrimp recipe. Conechuh Cream cheese does not suck lol everything got dipped in the bbq butter while eating


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

jeez cuz, my mouth is watering. i cubed some venison last Wed and made a carne guisada. pretty good eatin also. used a new recipe that had a combo called a holy trinity. being an acadian, i thought a trinity was onion, bell pepper, garlic and celery, sauteed. but this was garlic, peppercorn and cumin seed and a tablespoon of water mixed up to a paste in a spice grinder. it was great. i've never done a spatchcocked bird before, but want to do a couple chickens for mothers day. you have any experience with this?


----------



## tiger297 (Jan 13, 2018)

man I don't want oatmeal this morning for some reason...


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

smooth move said:


> jeez cuz, my mouth is watering. i cubed some venison last Wed and made a carne guisada. pretty good eatin also. used a new recipe that had a combo called a holy trinity. being an acadian, i thought a trinity was onion, bell pepper, garlic and celery, sauteed. but this was garlic, peppercorn and cumin seed and a tablespoon of water mixed up to a paste in a spice grinder. it was great. i've never done a spatchcocked bird before, but want to do a couple chickens for mothers day. you have any experience with this?


i love spatchcocked chicken, hundreds of you tube videos on it.. prob best even way to cook the white and dark meats, i haven’t done one in awhile, but I just brine overnight, put herbed butter under the skin, your fav rub and cook to 165 ish. Chili got me to putting butter under the skin of all the birds I grill if whole birds. i had to google carne gusida but that sounds great!


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

tried the spatchcock thing this week end. brined 3 hens after spatchcocking them(almost couldn't type that) stuffed a herb butter paste under the skin and slow smoked till 165 internal. they were very good. tender and moist. BUT, for the work that went into it, i'll just go back to beer butt chicken. a lot less work and just as good to me. it did keep me busy for a few hrs without violating the social distance thing.


----------

